# Update [Falschmeldung!] GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen



## majinvegeta20 (29. August 2014)

Seit längerem geht das Gerücht ja nun schon um, dass sich der Release von GTA 5 für die Next Gens und den PC auf 2015 verschiebt.
Nun kann es aber ganz dicke kommen, wenn man dem neusten Gerücht glauben schenkt.

Eines Berichts von Foxweekly zufolge hat es interne Unklarheiten und diverse Streitigkeiten zwischen Rockstar Games und Take-Two Interactive gegeben.
Diese sollen nun zur kompletten Streichung der geplanten PC Version geführt haben. 

Die internen Firmenstreitigkeiten wurden bereits auch schon von John Hoffberger, dem Vorsitzenden von Rantic bestätigt. 
Rockstar North und die Marketing-Firma Rantic habe sich diesbezüglich getroffen, um über die Zukunft der Grand Theft Auto Serie zu sprechen. 
Dabei ergab sich wohl, dass es aufgrund der Unternehmensentscheidungen nun möglich sei, dass die PC-Version von GTA 5 nun vollständig aufgehoben wird.

Die geplante Next Gen Fassung für die neuen Konsolen soll aber weiterhin wie geplant am Launch Termin erscheinen.
John Hoffberger betonte aber auch, das seitens Rockstar niemals eine PC Version angedacht war und sie diese eher nur auf drängen der hohen öffentlichen Nachfrage gezwungen waren, dieses zu tun.

Wütende Fans hackten bereits schon die Website der Marketing-Firma Rantic.
Die Website ist momentan down und mit der Forderung "Dear Rockstar, Hacked by 4chan ,Give us our GTA 5 for PC" versehen.


Rockstar selbst hat zu dem Bericht bisher noch keine offizielle Stellung abgegeben, so dass das Ganze noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist.
Denn schon seit Monaten geistern im Netz viele Gerüchte rund um GTA 5 herum, so dass diese ganz bestimmt nicht die Letze sein wird.



Quelle:
Foxweekly
chip

*Update:*

Rockstar hat nun diese Meldung in einem Support Forum widersprochen und dort offiziell bestätigt, das es wie angekündigt im Herbst für die Next-Gen Konsolen und sowie auch für den PC erscheint. 

https://support.rockstargames.com/h...questions/201716543-Is-GTA-5-cancelled-for-PC


----------



## retlaw97 (29. August 2014)

Persönlich fände ich es schade, wenn GTA V doch nicht für den PC erscheint, allerdings spart man so Geld, dass man gut im witcher anlegen kann


----------



## marvinj (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Oh man, ich würde es sehr schade finden, wenn dies nicht fürn PC rauskommt. Ich meine, HALLO PC? Stärkste Plattform und guter Umsatz, und dann jetzt nachdem es angekündigt wurde, wird es wieder eingestampft? Tickts bei denen noch richtig? 
Haha, hauptsache wütende Fans hacken erstmal die Website von der Marketing Firma  Geiles Ding.
Mal gucken was passiert, wenn es komplett abgesagt wird, das gut GTA5. Dann liegt sicher die Rockstar Seite aber für Wochen brach


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn die wegen irgendwelcher Konflikte meinen sie müssten keine PC-Version bringen, können sie mir gestohlen bleiben.

Dieser Laden geht mir sowieso langsam auf die Nüsse mit dieser Kinderkackascheiße immer. PC-Version kommt, PC-Version kommt nicht, PC-Version kommt später, ehrlich, das ist doch lächerlich! 


Unglaublich, was für ein hohler Verein aus Rockstar inzwischen geworden ist!


----------



## Kinguin (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ich war immer fest davon überzeugt,dass es eine Pc Version geben wird - zu 100 Prozent (!)
Wann es kommt war mir egal,ich kann warten,aber wenn es gar nicht naja schade....
Jedoch finde ich die Reaktion von den Fans,die sich da reingehackt haben,doch etwas übertrieben
Auch wenn es Mist von Rockstar ist,aber es ist immernoch nur nen Spiel 

Naja ich glaube es erst,wenn es auch offiziell ist,vorerst gehe ich von einem verspäteten Release der Pc Version aus 
Meinetwegen 2015,ich bin geduldig,aber hauptsache es kommt


----------



## DerLachs (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wütende Fans hackten bereits schon die Website der Marketing-Firma Rantic.
> Die Website ist momentan down und mit der Forderung "Dear Rockstar, Hacked by 4chan ,Give us our GTA 5 for PC" versehen.


 Mir geht dieser "Hackeraktivismus" von irgendwelchen Kiddies mittlerweile auf die Nerven. Es gibt sicherlich Themen, bei denen die Ausübung von Druck durch die "Öffentlichkeit" angebracht ist. Das Release von irgendeinem Spiel gehört aber definitiv nicht dazu. Offensichtlich halten sich einige im Netz immer noch für unantastbar.


----------



## saphira33 (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Sollen die lieber mal (oder auch) Ubisoft und EA hacken die hättens mehr verdient 

Mich kratzt net dass es nicht für PC kommt, ich Boykottiere es sowieso bei diesem Verhalten den PC'lern gegenüber


----------



## pascha953 (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Mir geht dieser "Hackeraktivismus" von irgendwelchen Kiddies mittlerweile auf die Nerven. Es gibt sicherlich Themen, bei denen die Ausübung von Druck durch die "Öffentlichkeit" angebracht ist. Das Release von irgendeinem Spiel gehört aber definitiv nicht dazu. Offensichtlich halten sich einige im Netz immer noch für unantastbar.



Ja, aber Rockstar ist selber Schuld, die könnten mal Ehrlich und offen sagen das es keine PC Version geben wird.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Mir geht dieser "Hackeraktivismus" von irgendwelchen Kiddies mittlerweile auf die Nerven. Es gibt sicherlich Themen, bei denen die Ausübung von Druck durch die "Öffentlichkeit" angebracht ist. Das Release von irgendeinem Spiel gehört aber definitiv nicht dazu. Offensichtlich halten sich einige im Netz immer noch für unantastbar.


 
Guck dir die Ursprünge mal an und dann rede nochmal weiter... The cult of the dead cow wäre da ein Stichwort. Gab auch letztens einen relativ guten Artikel, mit Fehlern, darüber. Glaube Heise wars. Also ich finde das nicht verkehrt. Sieht übertrieben aus, ist es aber nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Kunde König bleiben soll, brauchen wir sowas.

Du hast zwar recht das es wichtigeres gibt, aber das muss auch mal sein.

@Topic
Mir Wurst ob die PC-Version kommt. Der Gangster-Stuff ist nicht mehr meins. Und eigentlich erhöht sich die Anzahl an Gimmicks und Mini-Games anstatt mal eine Entwicklung der Story. Dafür ist aber auch GTA nicht wirklich bekannt, aber die 7 Auflage könnte daran ruhig mal was ändern.


----------



## Ryle (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Genialer Marketing Zug!
Wenn man nun wieder die PC Version angeblich streicht, steigen die Verkaufszahlen für PS4 und Xbox One, eventuell regt man sogar noch mal ein paar Käufer der alten Generation an. Dann lässt man wieder 6-12 Monate vergehen und kündigt die PC Version doch wieder an und erneut wird die Bude eingerannt. Gewinnmaximierung par Excellence.


----------



## Galford (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Eines Berichts von Foxweekly zufolge



Das so eine Webseite an solche Informationen gekommen sein soll, erscheint mir merkwürdig. Für die wäre das, wie einen Nadel im Heuhaufen finden.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Rockstar North und die Marketing-Firma Rantic habe sich diesbezüglich getroffen, um über die Zukunft der Grand Theft Auto Serie zu sprechen.



Rockstar hat so etwas nötig? Ich glaube die wissen selber genau was sie tun, und werden sich sicher nicht in wichtigen Entscheidungen einfach von einer Marketing Firma leiten lassen. Wo sind die Housers? Die haben doch auch so eigentlich alles im Griff. Beratung ja, aber das Canceln einer PC Version? Dazu braucht Rockstar eine Marketingfirma, um da Wege zu finden?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> John Hoffberger betonte aber auch, das seitens Rockstar niemals eine PC Version angedacht war und sie diese eher nur auf drängen der hohen öffentlichen Nachfrage gezwungen waren, dieses zu tun.



Wenn es einen Entwickler gibt, der dem Druck der Masse nicht nachgeben muss, dann dürfte das Rockstar sein. Red Dead Redemption gibt es auch nicht für PC, obwohl auch viele Leute eine PC Version wollten. Und jetzt sollte es für GTAV plötzlich anders gewesen sein? Wenn Rockstar nie einen PC Version hätte machen wollen, dann hätte auch 2k/Take 2 gekuscht, wie bei RDR auch.


----------



## IronAngel (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Wenn man mal bedenkt das gta auf dem PC groß geworden ist, ist das schon eine traurige Entwicklung. Aber gut wenn es für den PC erscheinen würde, würde ich mich freuen und es warscheinlich kaufen. Sollte es aber nicht kommen, ist es auch kein Weltuntergang. Auf dem Pc hat man solche Massen an Games zur Auswahl, das es eigentlich völlig egal ist.


----------



## DerLachs (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Guck dir die Ursprünge mal an und dann rede nochmal weiter... The cult of the dead cow wäre da ein Stichwort. Gab auch letztens einen relativ guten Artikel, mit Fehlern, darüber. Glaube Heise wars. Also ich finde das nicht verkehrt. Sieht übertrieben aus, ist es aber nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Kunde König bleiben soll, brauchen wir sowas.


 Der Zusammenhang zwischen cDc und dem Hacken einer Internetseite wegen eines Gerüchts zur PC-Version eines Spiels erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Und mit "Der Kunde ist König" hat die ganze Sache auch nichts zu tun.

Edit:


pascha953 schrieb:


> Ja, aber Rockstar ist selber Schuld, die  könnten mal Ehrlich und offen sagen das es keine PC Version geben  wird.


 Das Lustige ist ja, dass die Marketingfirma gehackt wurde, obwohl Rockstar "schuld" ist.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Alles fake.

Die "gehackte" Domain wurde gerade mal im Mai registriert.Who links to my Website :: Free tool to check who is linking to your website!

Soll nur den Hype schüren, jemand will trollen, etc.

Rockstar schweigt gerne über das Releasedatum und das wissen diese Kiddies.
Also keine Panik und abwarten. Kommt dann bestimmt Mitte/Ende November für PS4/XBO und auch ganz bestimmt für PC.


edit: Ganz übersehen, dass das von Foxweekly kommt. Da glaub ich bestimmt nichts davon.


----------



## Yan04 (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel.

Man wird als PC Spieler die ganze Zeit von denen nur vertröstet bzw. ignoriert und bekommt dann eh nur einen schlecht bis gar nicht optimierten Port vorgesetzt!


----------



## Galford (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Sollte sich die News als Fake rausstellen, dann gehört Foxweekly auch gehackt. Mit so einer Clickbait News habe sie nichts anderes verdient. Ich frage mich überhaupt ob da wirklich gründlich recherchiert wurde, oder ob man nur ganz schnell Erster sein wollten.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang zwischen cDc und dem Hacken einer Internetseite wegen eines Gerüchts zur PC-Version eines Spiels erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Und mit "Der Kunde ist König" hat die ganze Sache auch nichts zu tun.
> Edit:
> Das Lustige ist ja, dass die Marketingfirma gehackt wurde, obwohl Rockstar "schuld" ist.


 
4chan ist aus cDc und den damaligen Plattformen entstanden. Das hat sich so angehört als ob du generell diesen "Hackeraktivismus" von Kiddies beknackt findest und ich dachte da fehlt vielleicht etwas der Background dazu. Ist dem nicht so, dann sorry! 
Na ich finde als Kunde kann man schon mal Dampf ablassen und sich über Plattformen oder solchen eher harmlosen Taten ein Gehör verleihen. Siehe Post von Yan04, der ist schon total frustriert  Und ohne unsere Nachfrage, würde vieles nicht in Lohn und Brot stehen. Deshalb.



Galford schrieb:


> Sollte sich die News als Fake rausstellen, dann gehört Foxweekly auch gehackt. Mit so einer Clickbait News habe sie nichts anderes verdient. Ich frage mich überhaupt ob da wirklich gründlich recherchiert wurde, oder ob man nur ganz schnell Ersten sein wollten.



Kannte Clickbait nicht einmal vor dieser News mit FB


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2014)

Hoffentlich kommt es überhaupt für drn Pc heraus. Die Vorfreude wäre ja vollkommen umsonst gewesen. 

Habe echt ganz stark mit Oktober gerechnet.


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Mir ist das auch schon langsam egal.
Es kommen auch andere Games die mich reizen so wie The Witcher 3.
Habe die PS3 Version und aufgrund das ich am TV meine Brille abnehmen muss um ein besseres Bild zu haben lasse ick das Game liegen.
Leider kann man so ein ab 18 Titel nirgendwo richtig verkaufen.
Und so staubt das game bei mir ein
Für Pc erwarte ich einefach ein schärferes Bild das kann doch nicht soviel verlangt sein oder.
Die PS4 kommt mir erstmal nicht ins Haus nur deswegen.
Da muss schon ein neues Gran Turismo kommen um mich weich zu machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Die haben schon den Hintern in den Brennnesseln da würde die Schnappschildkröte darin auch nur wenig ändern. Abwarten was da noch an Meldungen kommt aber bei vielen ( denke ich ) haben die schon mit der Methode Kunden verprellt. Ich selber werde gerne verzichten und deren Gebaren nicht honorieren


----------



## DerLachs (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> 4chan ist aus cDc und den damaligen Plattformen entstanden. Das hat sich so angehört als ob du generell diesen "Hackeraktivismus" von Kiddies beknackt findest und ich dachte da fehlt vielleicht etwas der Background dazu. Ist dem nicht so, dann sorry!
> Na ich finde als Kunde kann man schon mal Dampf ablassen und sich über Plattformen oder solchen eher harmlosen Taten ein Gehör verleihen. Und ohne unsere Nachfrage, würde vieles nicht in Lohn und Brot stehen. Deshalb.


 Dann haben wir aneinander vorbeigeredet.  Bei "wichtigen" Themen (z.B. aktuell Michael Brown oder Cult of the Dead Cow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) finde ich einen Hack bzw. Druck übers Internet je nach Ausmaß vertretbar. Aber das "Erzwingen" einer PC-Version für ein Spiel gehört für mich nicht dazu. Etwas Anderes wäre es, wenn Rockstar ein Spiel releasen würde, welches z.B. versprochene Funktionen nicht enthält oder nicht mal ansatzweise optimiert wurde (GTA IV anyone? ). Da hat man den Kunden wirklich betrogen und somit eine andere Grundlage.
Edit: Ansich ist der Hack natürlich harmlos, aber man kann doch nicht bei jedem Problem eine Website hacken. 

Ich bin ja auch selber Konsument bzw. Kunde, aber mein "Dasein als König" sollte keinen Entwickler zu irgendetwas "zwingen", was gewisse Grundsatzentscheidungen angeht. Das Dilemma gab es ja in ähnlicher Form beim Ende von Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Wenn Rockstar keine PC Version bringt schaden die sich damit nur selbst.
Keine Socke wird mehr ein Game von denen kaufen.


----------



## alm0st (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ist mir mittlerweile so Latte, ehrlich. Rockstar ist mit ihrer Kommunikation das Letzte, als zahlungswiller Kunde wird man schlicht im Dunkeln gelassen und kann bloß auf gut Glück hoffen. Red Dead Redemption nicht für PC zu bringen war schon ne bittere Pille und das eigentlich gute Max Payne 3, dass ein Gameplay von +/- 12 Stunden schafft Dank ¾ Cutscenes. Sollen sie doch den Pixelrotz auf ihren scheiss Last Gen Konsolen spielen diese Pfeifen, da kauf ich lieber 10 Indietitel und weiß dass das Geld bei den richtigen Leuten landet.


----------



## SimonG (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Galford schrieb:


> Sollte sich die News als Fake rausstellen, dann gehört Foxweekly auch gehackt. Mit so einer Clickbait News habe sie nichts anderes verdient. Ich frage mich überhaupt ob da wirklich gründlich recherchiert wurde, oder ob man nur ganz schnell Erster sein wollten.


 
Sieht stark danach aus. Rantic.com ist erst seit Mai registriert. Der Name des inhaltlich Verantwortlichen ist durch den Dienst WHOISGUARD verschleiert. Davor (bis mindestens Januar) gehörte sie die Domain zu "Rantic Records" - und leitete zuletzt auf deren MySpace-Seite weiter. Auch sonst findet man keine Informationen über diese Firma. Es erscheint mir außerdem höchst unglaubwürdig, dass eine die gehackte Seite einer Marketingfirma so lange online ist. Auf archive.org findet man nur die "gehackte" Seite, die Firmenpräsenz im "original Zustand" ist nicht zu finden.
Ich wage also mal zu behaupten, dass es die Firma "Rantic" nicht gar nicht gibt und auch nie gab. Die angegebene Seite wurde also auch nicht gehackt, sondern von Anfang an in dieser Form online gestellt. FoxWeekly hat die Meldung also entweder frei erfunden oder sie wurden böse getrollt.

FoxWeekly hat übrigens nie behauptet, dass GTA V PC gestrichen wurde, sondern nur die Frage in den Raum gestellt. Erst andere Seiten haben daraus ein Faktum gemacht.
Es wird sogar die eigene Quelle in Frage gestellt.


			
				foxweekly schrieb:
			
		

> Brad says he *allegedly* works as a Marketing director for Rockstar North [...]





			
				foxweekly schrieb:
			
		

> Brad sagt er arbeite *angeblich* ...


Später wird dann aber behauptet man habe mit einem gewissen John Hoffberger, der Vorsitzender von Rantic sein soll gesprochen. Dieser wird dann auch zitiert. Warum zu Anfang der angebliche Rockstar Mitarbeiter und Rantic Gründer "Brad" genannt wird ist nicht klar. 
Dazu ein Link zur nicht gerade seriösen Huffington Post, wo wiederum Spekulationen von VG247 als Quelle genannt werden, die allerdings auch PS4 und XB1 betreffen sollen.

Alles in allem sehr unglaubwürdig. Aber so verdient man im Internet schnell Geld.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Mir ists auch wumpe, hatte mit WatchDogs soviel Fun, die sollen sich eine evtl. PC Version durch Rockstars und Co`s Gnaden von mir aus an die Backe nageln...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Was bitte ist an Watch Dogs so geil wenn man die Hauptmissionen durch hat.  Richtig nichts.


----------



## Goyoma (29. August 2014)

Ich fände es schon arg mies!


----------



## Rodolfos (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



retlaw97 schrieb:


> Persönlich fände ich es schade, wenn GTA V doch nicht für den PC erscheint, allerdings spart man so Geld, dass man gut im witcher anlegen kann


 
musst du so rechnen bei lächerlichen 50 €?

@topic: ist und bleibt ein gerücht das sicher so nicht stimmt.


----------



## -Ultima- (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Dieser ganze Blablabla (seit Monaten) um GTA 5


----------



## 04_alex_4 (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

PC Version wird's nicht geben? naja dann selber schuld Rockstar, wenn doch und im Jahr 2015 dann ist es schon zu spät um Gewinn zu machen, da das Spiel schon nicht Zeitgemäß aussehen wird und es auch genug Alternativen zum Zeitpunkt geben wird, so dass GTA5 einfach im Schatten stehen wird...


----------



## Kinguin (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Rockstar keine PC Version bringt schaden die sich damit nur selbst.
> Keine Socke wird mehr ein Game von denen kaufen.



Ich würde es auch schade finden ,wenn es von GTA 5 keine Pc Version gebe ...hab Gta immer auf Pc gespielt ...wobei es ist nur ein Gerücht 
Ich glaube,dass erst wenns offiziell ist 
Aber das es  keiner mehr kauft,ist einfach falsch - man sieht doch an den Verkaufszahlen von GTA5 wie unglaublich beliebt die Reihe ist
Würde mich gar nicht wundern ,wenn viele für GTA sich extra ne Konsole gekauft haben

Sollte es wirklich so kommen ,nunja dann Pech dann will Rockstar mein Geld nicht - kann auch ohne GTA5
Ich bin recht geduldig ,auch dass Rockstar die Pc Gemeinde lange im Unklaren liess war mir egal
Das ständige Fragen nach der Pc Version,die Gerüchtenews um den Release usw waren für Rockstar eben kostenlose Werbung durch den Konsumenten,um aktuell zu bleiben
Ich war davon fest überzeugt,dass ne Pc Version kommt und hoffe einfach auf einen späteren Release


----------



## unre4l (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Kann man nicht ändern, entweder man muss sich dann die Konoslenversion kaufen oder man lässt es bleiben. 

Mich persönlich stört das überhaupt nicht, da sie schon wissen werden was sie (falsch) machen.


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Rodolfos schrieb:


> musst du so rechnen bei lächerlichen 50 €?[...]



Was soll die dumme Frage?
1. gibt es Leute, für die 50 € nicht mal eben so locker zu machen sind.
2. stehts hier ja nicht zur Wahl, da das Spiel im Härtefall eh nicht für den PC erscheint. Da würde er das Geld so oder so sparen.



Rodolfos schrieb:


> [...]
> @topic: ist und bleibt ein gerücht das sicher so nicht stimmt.



Das vermute ich auch.


----------



## TheMiz (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Rockstar keine PC Version bringt schaden die sich damit nur selbst.


Warum?
Eine PC-Version ist aufgrund der tausenden verschiedenen HW-Konfigurationen bei so einem komplexen Open World-Spiel immer eine komplizierte Sache.
Hat man schon bei GTA 4 gesehen, wo der Port einer der schlechtesten ever war, vor allem im ersten halben Jahr. Rockstar braucht den PC als Absatzplattform nicht -
das hat man schon bei Red Dead Redemption, und jetzt auch bei GTA 5 gesehen. Die Verkaufszahlen des PC werden wie bei GTA 4 am allerniedrigsten ausfallen,
und maximal um die 5% des Gesamtumsatzes ausmachen. Das sind Peanuts.

Würdest du noch Mangos in deinen Obstladen aufnehmen, wenn du pro Tag nur max. eine einzige verkaufst, dafür aber den gesamten Gewinn mit Äpfel und Birnen
erzielst, wo du mehrere hundert pro Tag verkaufst? Nein - du würdest die Mangos aus deinem Programm streichen. Und das Rockstar dann darüber nachdenkt, keine
PC-Version zu machen, ist nur ein logischer und nachvollziehbarer Schritt.


----------



## S754 (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, wenn das Gerücht wirklich stimmen sollte, andererseits muss ich dann aber kein Geld für GTA V ausgeben und mir nicht extra kurzfristig einen High End PC kaufen 

@TheMiz: Mir wäre eine miese Konsolenportierung trotzdem immer noch lieber als gar keins!


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Warum?
> Eine PC-Version ist aufgrund der tausenden verschiedenen HW-Konfigurationen bei so einem komplexen Open World-Spiel immer eine komplizierte Sache.
> Hat man schon bei GTA 4 gesehen, wo der Port einer der schlechtesten ever war, vor allem im ersten halben Jahr. Rockstar braucht den PC als Absatzplattform nicht -
> das hat man schon bei Red Dead Redemption, und jetzt auch bei GTA 5 gesehen. Die Verkaufszahlen des PC werden wie bei GTA 4 am allerniedrigsten ausfallen,
> und maximal um die 5% des Gesamtumsatzes ausmachen. Das sind Peanuts.



Andere Studios machen reihenweise Ports und bekommen sie auf dem PC gut zum Laufen. Dass GTA 4 auf dem PC so mies lief, lag alleine an der Inkompetenz von Rockstar Games. 



TheMiz schrieb:


> Würdest du noch Mangos in deinen Obstladen aufnehmen, wenn du pro Tag nur max. eine einzige verkaufst, dafür aber den gesamten Gewinn mit Äpfel und Birnen
> erzielst, wo du mehrere hundert pro Tag verkaufst? Nein - du würdest die Mangos aus deinem Programm streichen. Und das Rockstar dann darüber nachdenkt, keine
> PC-Version zu machen, ist nur ein logischer und nachvollziehbarer Schritt.



Schlechter Vergleich. Wenn, dann mach es mit einem Produkt und verschiedenen Läden. Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf, das geht so nicht.


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Mir ist das sowas von egal langsam.
Wird im Winter mal Durchgearbeitet gibts mehr Kohle.
Zurzeit hält mich nichts an der Kiste so richtig.
Schade nur das meine Grafikkarte einstaubt.
Komm sicher noch bessere Games Raus.
Es ist echt geil aber eine PS4 kaufe ich erst wenn sie mich reizt.
Aber nich wegen den dann ohnehin schon fast ausgelutschten Game.
Wie gesagt auf der PS3 schlecht spielbar für mich da es Flimmert bis zum Brechreiz.
Die PS4 macht dann vielleicht Full HD Wow wie toll.


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Andere Studios machen reihenweise Ports und bekommen sie auf dem PC gut zum Laufen. Dass GTA 4 auf dem PC so mies lief, lag alleine an der Inkompetenz von Rockstar Games.


 
Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber GTA 4 lief auf allen Plattformen beschxxxxx. Das hässliche Geruckel auf den Konsolen würde ich jedenfalls nicht als gut laufen bezeichnen.


----------



## dsdenni (29. August 2014)

Leute!
Es sind nur Gerüchte und solange Rockstar Games dies nicht bestätigt, gibt es doch keinen Grund zur aufregung


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber GTA 4 lief auf allen Plattformen beschxxxxx. Das hässliche Geruckel auf den Konsolen würde ich jedenfalls nicht als gut laufen bezeichnen.


 
Rockstar hat damals so oder so Mist gebaut als sie GTA 4 programmiert haben.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



dsdenni schrieb:


> Leute!
> Es sind nur Gerüchte und solange Rockstar Games dies nicht bestätigt, gibt es doch keinen Grund zur aufregung


 
Hat Rockstar irgendwann mal irgendwas bestätigt?

Ich warte ab. Im November soll GTA 5 ja kommen. Entweder kommt was oder eben nicht.


----------



## fxler (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Also wenn GTA5 nicht für den PC kommt, kann sich Rockstar echt nur noch auf die Konsolen losmachen.
Ich werde mir danach kein GTA mehr kaufen, wenn man mal guckt, was Rockstar den PC-Usern in den letzen Jahren aufn Tisch gebracht hat, ist das die einzige Richtige entscheidung.

GTA 4: Komplett Verbuggter Scheiß, ich kanns bis heute nicht richtig spielen aufgrund des "over 3GB VRAM-Bug" mit den richtigen Parametern startet, es immerhin und die Grafik lässt sich einstellen, aber ehrlich min fps 15 und max fps 45 ??
Bei einer Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X die auf das Niveau einer HD7970 OCt ist.
Dann der GTA5 Release ewig nicht bekannt geben, und dann das jetzt ....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ist eh alles nur Marketing damit wieder über GTA 5 gesprochen wird.
Ich denke es kommen zusammen mit den PS4 und XBox One Versionen.



PS: Chris Roberts brauch die Konsolen auch nicht um SC zu veröffentlichen und Gewinn zu machen, hier kommt deshalb auch keine Konsolenversion


----------



## Alex555 (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Da jetzt die Ausrede "Portierung von XBOX 360/PS3 auf PC ist zu kompliziert" mit den neuen Konsolen wegfällt, werden die Begründungen immer bescheuerter. 
Hol ich´s mir eben für PS4, ich hätte zwar den PC bevorzugt, aber aufregen tue ich mich darüber nicht. 
Eine Konsole ist halt doch nicht nur unnötiger Schnick Schnack der Staub ansetzt


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Alex555 schrieb:


> ...Eine Konsole ist halt doch nicht nur unnötiger Schnick Schnack der Staub ansetzt



Bist du dir da sicher?

GTA 5: Falschmeldung um Einstellung der PC-Version erregt die Gemüter


----------



## Kinguin (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> 
> GTA 5: Falschmeldung um Einstellung der PC-Version erregt die Gemüter



Ändert ja nix an seiner Aussage ^^
Aber bin froh,dass die Gerüchte nicht stimmten - dh es kommt,wann ist mir egal,es kommt aufjedenfall noch


----------



## Alex555 (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> 
> GTA 5: Falschmeldung um Einstellung der PC-Version erregt die Gemüter


 
Ja bin ich mir  
Ist ja schön dass GTA auch für PC kommt, aber die Umsetzung würde ich mir auch erstmal genauer anschauen, nachdem GTA IV ja ziemlich hingeklatscht wurde.  
Gibt ja genug andere Gründe für eine Konsole, aber die Gefechte wurden ja schon 100 male ausgetragen, so dass an dieser Stelle das Argumentieren überflüssig ist


----------



## FlakZ (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ich will GTA V für PC!!
Ich will es !! *Wein Kreisch*

Aber im ernst. Ich hoffe das es für PC kommt, alleine wegen Mods


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Ja bin ich mir
> Ist ja schön dass GTA auch für PC kommt, aber die Umsetzung würde ich mir auch erstmal genauer anschauen, nachdem GTA IV ja ziemlich hingeklatscht wurde.
> Gibt ja genug andere Gründe für eine Konsole, aber die Gefechte wurden ja schon 100 male ausgetragen, so dass an dieser Stelle das Argumentieren überflüssig ist


 
Keep cool, die Vorlage war einfach zu passend.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*

Ich würde mal die News Updaten und den Link von Rolk reinpacken. Sonst geht für einige die Welt unter


----------



## majinvegeta20 (30. August 2014)

*AW: GTA 5 PC Release wird angeblich wegen Streitigkeiten gestrichen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich würde mal die News Updaten und den Link von Rolk reinpacken. Sonst geht für einige die Welt unter


 
Grad geschehen, bin auch erst wach geworden. 

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. August 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> *Update:*
> 
> Rockstar hat nun diese Meldung in einem Support Forum widersprochen und dort offiziell bestätigt, das es wie angekündigt im Herbst für die Next-Gen Konsolen und sowie auch für den PC erscheint.
> 
> https://support.rockstargames.com/h...questions/201716543-Is-GTA-5-cancelled-for-PC



Wow, Seit wann reagiert Rockstar denn auf Gerüchte. Und... vor allem so schnell. Das ist ja unfassbar.  Da ist ihnen wohl der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen. Den Shitstorm hätte ich nicht erleben wollen.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2014)

Ich hatte mit GTA IV im Gegensatz zu offensichtlich 99,9% aller User überhaupt keine FPS-Probleme oder irgendwelche Bugs oder (für die entsprechende Hardware) niedrige FPS - von daher... 

Einglück war das ne Falschmeldung... GTA 5 ist eines der Spiele auf das ich mich am meisten freue - CoD ist für die Tonne, bei Payday 2 ist die Luft raus, CS sagt mir nicht zu, Rollenspiele schon garnicht und BF4 kann ja nicht das einzigste Game bleiben was ich gerade spiele. 

Und bevor ich mir an einem Controller die Finger breche höre ich mit dem Spielen auf.


----------



## Toffelwurst (30. August 2014)

Schöner PR-Gag und die halbe Welt fällt darauf rein.
Man muss vor dem Marketing schon den Hut ziehen, das Spiel ist jetzt knapp ein Jahr alt und trotzdem noch fast täglich in den Schlagzeilen.

Das schafft sonst nur BF 4, aber eher weil es so bescheiden ist.


----------

